# 90G filter setup



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

Hello everybody, I will be getting a 90 gallon tank soon after being out of the hobby for a couple years. I'm getting the complete setup from a guy on Craigslist and it comes with two whisper filters (unknown sizes) and a UGF with powerheads. I'm planning to use a sand substrate so the UGF will not be used. I have two hang on tank magnum 250 canister filters, one with the biowheel and one without.

My question is what would you folks do for filtration in this situation? Are the whisper filters even worth running or should I go with something else? Other options I'm considering (to run in addition to the two small canisters) are an AC 70, AC 110, Magnum 400, or a Magnum 350 canister.

Any input?


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Not a fan of the whispers, but some people are. The AC 70 wouldn't fit over the rim of my 90 gallon, so that might not be an option for you either.

I have two xp3 and a penguin 330 on my 90. Might be a little over done, but i have a lot of rock work that makes cleaning difficult, and it's heavily stocked.


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

Does anybody here know if the hang on tank magnum filters will fit over the rim of a 90 gallon? I hadn't even thought about this.

How do you like the XP3's?


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

my penguin 350 fits over the rim on my 75.........
i run that in addition to an xp2 and an xp3........


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

have you suggest FX5 or C-360?


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I use two AClear 110s. That gives over 10x turnover /hr


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

Big Al's has a sale on the Eheim 2028. $250 with all of the media included.

I'm considering picking up one of those to run alongside the two Magnum 250's. If anybody is running one of those, what is your opinion of it?


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i run an AC-110 and a magnum HOB-250 on my 90... works good.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

The Magnum 250 will fit over the rim of your 90g. My tank is an All Glass and the rim, including the lip for the cover glass, is an inch and a quarter. On my 90g I have an Eheim 2028, an AC110 and a Magnum 250 hooked up to a surface skimmer. I love the Eheim 2028 and it is absolutely silent.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I had 2 AC110s on my 90G and they did fine for quite a while. 
After a few years, the fish grew and it wasn't enough.

Now I have added an XP4 running along with the 2 AC110s. 
I'm hoping to remove one AC when the XP is thoroughly seeded.

Also, I have been toying with the idea of adding a power head to help stir things up.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a 5 ft 110 gallon tank with 3 fluvals (2 405s and a 305) along with a fluval surface skimmer and couldnt be happier. This way everything is the same w/o having to mix and match different brands. The new fluvals are great actually. Used to have 2028 and started leaking so switched.


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

my xp3 and ac110 works wonders in my 60 gallon. i guess i didnt clean up the play sand that well and when i filled up the tank. the water got cloudy so i just waited about 2 hours and the tank is crystal clear


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

Try a FX5 and ditch the HOBs. You'll thank me later


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

If that was to me the HOBs I have are actually canister filters and work pretty nicely.


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2004)

TheLaxPlayer said:


> Big Al's has a sale on the Eheim 2028. $250 with all of the media included.
> 
> I'm considering picking up one of those to run alongside the two Magnum 250's. If anybody is running one of those, what is your opinion of it?


One 2028 ehiem on a lightly stocked 90G is enough. I just added a Aquaclear Powerhead 402 for increased water movement. With a Mag 250 you will be fine.


----------

